# Hole for shifter



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

I recently replaced the floor pan on my 66, the old one was destroyed. Now hatI have the new one in, does anyone have photos of what the 4 speed shifter hole looked like? I know he location, but i want to cut the hole the way the factory did. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My `65 looked like they cut the hole with a tourch!!


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is a picture of my 66. It may be give you an idea of what NOT to do because it looks kind of hacked up to me!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you get the shifting porch and place it on the tunnel, it fits in only one place. my experience is limited to original floor cars. The holes on all of mine have been very neatly cut. No photo, dont' want to tear my car apart. (plus I can't post photo's due to my own ignorance). Get the shifting porch (doghouse) and try it out. I used a die grinder with a cut-off wheel to do a 4 speed conversion on a friend's '66, and it turned out very clean and dead on. good luck...........


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Geeteeohguy, any idea the shape of the hole? Was it square, round? About what size. I have the porch, and know the location, just not sure how the hole is suppose to look. Want to make it look original, have nothing to go by.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If I remember correctly, it follows the shape of the porch/doghouse. You need to draw an outline around the doghouse, and then cut the pan about one to 1.5 inches inboard of your outline. The corners are rounded, not sharp angles. Sharp angles (square) will promote weakness and tearing. I'm certain someone can post a photo of an original car that's apart that has an original floor pan with stickshift....as I said, I'm not willing to tear the interior out of my '65 to take a look...remove the seats, carpet, console, porch, etc.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check out my restoration pictures, the 4th one shows the hole faily well.


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Thank so much! Can't say how much i appreciate this website.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Of all the pics I have of my car, none show the shifter hole. I did remove the porch a while back for the floor replacement and the hole follows the porch fairly close, like geeteeohguy said. If you mark the inside of the porch and leave a 3/4" flange inside for the sealer, it will be good.


----------

